# Wood chips



## cansmoke (Aug 18, 2019)

Do different wood chips need to get to different temperatures before they smoke? If so, what are those temperatures?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 18, 2019)

I've never heard of this; but I've only used wood chips in Electric chip pans or directly added to charcoal.

How are you trying to use them?


----------



## siege (Aug 18, 2019)

That is a complex question, and someone more technical than I am may jump in with the science behind your question.
 I would say that the density and moisture content of each type of wood will have an effect on the chips and at what temperature to begin smoking.
 Do you soak your chips, or use them dry, are they well seasoned, or fresh, what kind of smoker are you using, do you have sufficient air flow, etc.


----------



## bradger (Aug 19, 2019)

As Siege said the different types of wood will have different  densities and moisture, there might be a slightly different temp. Mostly I think it effect how long they last. Denser woods burn longer.
https://www.southyorkshirefirewood.com/wood-burning-characteristics.html is for fire wood, but the info should be the same if you use chips. I hope this helps.


----------



## cansmoke (Aug 19, 2019)

I use woods both in indirect cooks as well as grilling. Yes, it works as I get a smoke ring on a burger. Just wondering as the decision as to which wood to use might be dictated on a fast cook by how long it takes to produce smoke.


----------

